
Jury Finds Samsung Violated Apple Patents - sbashyal
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444358404577609810658082898.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_LEFTTopStories
======
marojejian
Can anone here argue that allowing patents on simple UI actions and the SHAPE
of icons should be protectable under the patent system? This will stifle
innovation for decades....

